# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Ball python sketch....

## ChicaPiton519

So i was bored... 
looking at some character sketches of snakes to get ideas for way future tattoos... and i got inspired and sketched this onee...



Thanks for looking yall =]

-Sara

[just an fyi the first site i posted this on, my user is diff... so dont worry its me  :Very Happy: ]

----------


## Laooda

Hahaha!   That's great  :Very Happy:   Love the snake's expression!!!

----------


## ChicaPiton519

Ha thanks =]
my mom says it makes akua look evil lol.

i was like no mom, hungry ;]

----------


## Laooda

Well, I think it's adorable!   :Razz:

----------


## ChicaPiton519

Why thank you =D

----------


## SteelerFreak89

That is awesome. Nice work! And feel free to do any of my work that involves artwork.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChicaPiton519

hahaha

----------


## ChicaPiton519

Him sofar
(i did not color the actual one, im going to do some practice colors before i settle on it for sure... prolly use photoshop to do some coloring aswell...)

i like that he looks cartoony... =] i dont normally draw many snakes that dont look realistic... =D

----------


## Sasquatch Art

The expressions are very cute! Nice Job.

----------


## ChicaPiton519

Thanks =]

----------


## ADEE

wow, well done! great art work there.. its very cute (not sure thats what you were going for)

----------


## ChicaPiton519

yeah, pretty muchh =]

----------


## ViciousBliss

totally adorable  :Smile:

----------

